# I believe that SHTF and we just don't know it.



## hayden (Apr 30, 2012)

When I look around my neighborhood and while it's not terrible, I see things I would never expect to see. A vacant house at the end of the street recently had it's heat pump taken for scrap metal and then today I saw the trim around the windows had been stolen. My neighbor lady just told me there has been a rash of burgerlies around here. I don't get the paper so I didn't know. I know I have stepped up my watches.


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

Same in my area. Few break ins etc. I have gotten up a few times every night to double check everything. Stay sharp.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Around here it's been fairly stable but that's a relative thing. Atlanta sucked since way back when.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Same stuff on the other side of town. An air unit had been ripped apart in one home for the copper. Another home that was high scale but vacant had the entire copper pulled from the walls (gutted) for the copper. Cars with cadilac inverters broke into for the copper. There are fires at least 2x per month buring down a trailer from meth makers. 

On my land, we pushed in some land to cover a pond that went bad and had extra dirt left over for other projects. We took a bulldozer and moved it on one part of our land and people out of nowhere came with their shovels and started putting it in their trucks. This happened for about a month with different people which I would stop on my way home and asked them who gave them permission to TAKE from my land. All of their responses were "We assumed nobody wanted it". Pfff!!!!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i am always shocked whenbuilding a new apartment building wel put in plumbing, come back even with armed gaurds, the plubing pipes are gone. okay redo. and put in appliances. come back appliances are gone? doors, windows frames and all gone- contractors and other building owners stealing to upgrade their buildings.

every apt building has what is called a knox box. its keys to get in for fire department keys to vital areas of the building should they need access. knox boxes being stolen buildings being robbed 20k of maint tools and inventory. i am surprised what all is going on. due to over crowing in prisons about 20% have been dumped out in the streets released early. 

i have a hard fast rule here in my buildings you leave lap tops, gps in car and my my places a target rich environment, i have to kick you out. its no longer safe to go back to your car later to get something you forgot. todays theif is just stealing, they are dangerous too,

and i charge and get 2100 for a two bedroom. no that wouldnt be one with a w/d hook up-


----------



## hayden (Apr 30, 2012)

That's what's I'm talking about Shotlady. All of our worlds as we know it are coming to crap and no one is saying anything about it. Did our election officials think no one would notice that this all happened on their watch?


----------



## hayden (Apr 30, 2012)

OMG Shotlady, never heard of knox box. While it sounds like a good idea so the firemen and women can get to you police and other first responders, it sounds like a great draw for criminals. No wonder rent is so high there. 
You could buy three houses here for one months rent there. I'll just keep working on making myself less dependant on living on the grid. Soon I'll be able to just walk away from it all. Sell my house and take the proceeds and go on a road trip. I like to stay warm so probably heading south.Sorry shot.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

Its pretty bad if you look around. On of my best buddies owns bombaymotor sports. If stuff is bought with stolen cards he has to eat it. And never sees his merchwnever again.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

It aint roses here in Oregon.


----------



## hayden (Apr 30, 2012)

I hope I never have to worry about never seeing my merchwnever again. (german...?)


----------



## hayden (Apr 30, 2012)

I think I need to do a few sit ups.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Things are shady. I set up security systems around my house


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Most all thefts like those mentioned can be traced to drug addicts. 
The pond scum even steals AC units from churches around here.


----------



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

I agree with ricepaddydaddy its the drug users. i'm living in NC right now working and own 2 houses down in florida both in smae neighborhood out in the ocala forest. my girlfriends kids go out and check the houses from time to time. someone went in my house and took a bunch of my tools,the hot water heater and i dont remember every thing. went in my gf's house and took 2 window ac units and she did catering they took all her industrial cook wares etc probably sold it for scrap metal price. lucky they didnt rip out the copper etc thats hard to replace


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

It's happening in many neighborhood regardless of status.


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

I live in the county in Mississippi and we have seen a raise in crime also. The main reason in my opinion is there is no where to put them. The jails are full and the state prison in full. Being a small community the local paper prints the outcome of most trails. It reads like a book. Thief of property was sentence to 15 years with 10 suspended and 5 years probation. Out that afternoon. This is the same for everything but murder, rape, child abuse. Pretty much everything else you’re going to walk. They have no room. Also the county is fairly large. In some area of the county if you call the local sheriff it can take up to 40 minutes for them to respond to your location. You have to watch out for yourself, and we know that. Most of neighbors know me and I know them. At this time none know I’m a major prepper mainly because we all have small farms or animals.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

hayden said:


> ...My neighbor lady just told me there has been a rash of burgerlies around here. I don't get the paper so I didn't know..


Hmm...you're taking a risk because tactically speaking you're *blind* if you don't know what's going on around you.
I don't buy newspapers, but i do monitor online newspapers, the first thing I do each day is to glance at the online front page headlines of the Brit national dailies-
UK Newspaper Front Pages | Today's & Archived Newspaper Front Pages & Headlines

and then I glance at our online local paper headlines-
Plymouth news, views & business listings from Plymouth's Community | This is Plymouth


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

shotlady said:


> Its pretty bad if you look around. On of my best buddies owns bombaymotor sports. If stuff is bought with stolen cards he has to eat it. And never sees his merchwnever again.


Hmmmm?

Tipsy...A Bit? LOL!

SSGT


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

lol no money or merchandise.
he eats the loss.

i wish i drank. i had a lot more fun when i was a drinker.lol


----------



## astrowolf67 (Dec 23, 2012)

3 years ago, my home was one of 40+ that were burglarized. The crook was finally caught, and, as said above, it was a meth head. His dealer would give him a "shopping list" of items he wanted in exchange for drugs. I lost a pistol, some power tools, and a box of collectable coins my wife had. The only item ever recovered, was the pistol, after spending half a year in a creek bed. Police supposedly sent it off to have it checked for possible restoration, but I was told it was a lost cause. The robbery itself is not what got under my skin. It was the fact that when I went to bed that night, I realized it was my pillow case that was used to bag the stuff in, lol.

Since then, I have installed an alarm system, and, have game cams hidden about outside. I've never been able to get over that paranoid feeling, and, look forward to the day my criminal is released.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Listen to the words turn it up.





Molon labe


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

Great song and true.


----------



## Watercanlady (Jul 23, 2012)

The worst we had stolen was 85 gal. Of gas. That was bad enough. We told everyone we had installed sec. Cameras after this and we have never been bothered again. Our boys were younger and home then so we figured it was someone their friends told.


----------



## srpumpkin (Sep 29, 2012)

shotlady said:


> Its pretty bad if you look around. On of my best buddies owns bombaymotor sports. If stuff is bought with stolen cards he has to eat it. And never sees his merchwnever again.


This may b a find suggestion but what about getting a retired cop or one who. can moonlight n have them on site, carrying n post that site has armed guards. A few nice Rotties or Pits wouldn't hurt. I've got a great pittie n u should c the people cross the street so as to not have to pass me at close quarters. LOL its really funny. But all kidding aside, it may b cheaper for u to get a retired cop or one with a dog then the thousands ur loosing with pilfered inventory....just saying... Wish u luck n stay safe out there...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks Smitty


----------

